# Advice on which Gitzo tripod



## kirkcha (May 19, 2014)

I am in the process of replacing my 25 year old Bogen tripod and because of the great advice on this forum I am going to splurge for the Gitzo's. I am using a 6D and the longest lens I anticipate using is a 70-300L or maybe a 100-400 when the next version comes around.

I am leaning towards the GT2542L since it is $100 or so cheaper than the GT2541/2531 and like the weight/price. But am wondering if that is enough support or if I should move up to the GT2542LS or GT2542/2532 for more weight capacity/stability. This would mean a couple hundred more dollars though.

I would like to save the half a pound and the $200 but don't want to undersize myself. Appreciate any advice from users.

Thanks


----------



## Eldar (May 19, 2014)

I have the GT2540F, the 6x, 4 section, Safari version, which, from a stability perspective, should be comparable. I have a RRS BH-40 ball-head. I use this on everything up and including the 70-200 f2.8L IS II and the 70-300 f4-5.6L IS. 

My experience with this tripod/head combo is very positive. In windy conditions I add weight by using the build in hook on the center column. I only use the center column for minor hight adjustments though.


----------



## kirkcha (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Eldar, that helps me with my decision. Good to know the BH-40 is sufficient too.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 20, 2014)

I have the Gt2531 (previous version with 3 leg sections) and I find it is quite happy with my 300 F2.8 with or without extenders. If you are not too concerned with the collapsed length then I find the 3 leg section versions to be quicker to set up and a little more rigid. It is not a big difference but it does help.


----------



## tron (May 21, 2014)

The major key in selecting the proper tripod is the longest focal length (at least for Gitzo).
So I guess you can check at their site.

Personally I have a now discontinued Systematic 3541LS. I have been using it even with a 500mm f/4L IS II with no issues.
Occasionally I have used it with 500 and 1.4X and a 300 with 2x. No problems.

But I guess this is too much for your needs (plus its replacement is a little heavier!)


----------



## kirkcha (May 21, 2014)

Does it seem odd that all of a sudden today the GT2542L fell off Gitzo website. It has been there the last week and today I can't seem to find it. Discontinued I guess, maybe that is why B&H has it so low?


----------



## tolusina (May 21, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> ... GT2542L fell off Gitzo website......


item #:GT2543L (replaces GT2542L )
Price for the new GT2543L is a lot higher than the B&H price for the GT2542L, plus B&H is including expedited shipping. Nature's way of telling you, now.



.


----------



## kirkcha (May 21, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I have the Gt2531 (previous version with 3 leg sections) and I find it is quite happy with my 300 F2.8 with or without extenders. If you are not too concerned with the collapsed length then I find the 3 leg section versions to be quicker to set up and a little more rigid. It is not a big difference but it does help.



I was considering the GT2531 but the only reputable place I could find it was $110 more.


----------



## kirkcha (May 21, 2014)

tolusina said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > ... GT2542L fell off Gitzo website......
> ...


Thanks for the link, I didn't notice they also put the GT2543L up. I agree, GT2542L is on the way. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Jamesy (May 22, 2014)

I can't speak for the other models mentioned but I have a GT2531 for the past five years coupled with a Markins M-10 and RRS clamp and this setup for my 5d3, 70-200 with 1.4TC is rock solid.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 23, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Gt2531 (previous version with 3 leg sections) and I find it is quite happy with my 300 F2.8 with or without extenders. If you are not too concerned with the collapsed length then I find the 3 leg section versions to be quicker to set up and a little more rigid. It is not a big difference but it does help.
> ...



I prefer to use 3 leg section tripods whenever possible as they are quicker to set up and a little more rigid, that does not mean that the 4 leg section versions are floppy and useless - far from it!
You state that the maximum lens that you are likely to use is the 100-400, in which case any 2 series Carbon Gitzo will be fine - just go for the cheapest version that suits you. I am happily using a 1DX, Canon 300 F2.8 L IS + 2 x extender off my 2531 - so I don't think you will be disappointed. Would a 3 series be better - yes! I have a couple of 3 Series Gitzos but when I take the 300 F2.8 out I grab my 2 series in preference as it is fully up to the job.


----------

